# new build wont power on???



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bot even the fan on the PSU. I bought a msi mobo, corsair PSU and amd a6 cpu,fan included and its not powering on .help guys pls. This is my first build and i thought it was gonna come out perfect :/


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Markos4,

First thing, please post your complete computer specs. Posting computer specs definitely helps troubleshoot your computer issues more efficiently. Check for loose connections and even try booting the computer with just the bare essentials ===> Power supply, motherboard, cpu, and one stick of ram.

Feel free to ask more questions regarding your issue.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can click on the link to Bench Test in my signature and follow those troubleshooting steps


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

DBCooper said:


> Hi Markos4,
> 
> First thing, please post your complete computer specs. Posting computer specs definitely helps troubleshoot your computer issues more efficiently. Check for loose connections and even try booting the computer with just the bare essentials ===> Power supply, motherboard, cpu, and one stick of ram.
> 
> Feel free to ask more questions regarding your issue.


Thanks, but im not at home right now so ill just tell you what i remember: amd a6 5400k 3.4 ghz , fm2+ mobo(compatible with cpu) 1 tb wd hard drive, dvd drive, 500w semi modular corsair PSU ill tell you more when i get home, ohh and guys please don't tell me the mobo is bad cause I've never handle it without the anti static wrist band or whatever is. Called :/


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> You can click on the link to Bench Test in my signature and follow those troubleshooting steps


Thanks sir.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> You can click on the link to Bench Test in my signature and follow those troubleshooting steps


But wheres your signature at?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Markos4,

Here's the "Bench Test" link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Markos4 said:


> But wheres your signature at?


Just below the banners . .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bench test
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective. 

Be sure to use one standoff, no more - no less, for each Mobo mounting hole.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yay guys thanks for all the help ,thanks to you guys i did it! I followed the steps and now it's running,i was afraid the mobo was dead but nope! The only problem i got now is that it wont show anything on the monitor but thats not so bad,im sure you guys can help me


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Progress . . is your video card on the motherboard or a addin card? How do you have the monitor connected to it?


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> Progress . . is your video card on the motherboard or a addin card? How do you have the monitor connected to it?


My cpu have integrated graphics, and its connected thru the 15 pin connector,the blue one.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Do you see anything when it first powers up? Do you have another monitor you can test with?


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> Do you see anything when it first powers up? Do you have another monitor you can test with?


No thats the only one i have but it works because i have to computers and it works with the other one i have


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

And no i dont see anything when it powers on


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Could it be that i need to install the monitor's drivers?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Make sure that the video output from your new computer matches what the monitor is expecting for an input. For example, if your monitor is set to accept VGA signals only it won't work with a DVI-D port that outputs digital signals only. The best setting for most monitors is auto detect.

The techs here could really use the exact specs of your new system, including motherboard brand, model and revision and the make and model of the CPU, PSU, video card and RAM, as well as the monitor.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

MPR said:


> Make sure that the video output from your new computer matches what the monitor is expecting for an input. For example, if your monitor is set to accept VGA signals only it won't work with a DVI-D port that outputs digital signals only. The best setting for most monitors is auto detect.
> 
> The techs here could really use the exact specs of your new system, including motherboard brand, model and revision and the make and model of the CPU, PSU, video card and RAM, as well as the monitor.


Ok guys since im at home right now i will tell you the full specs. 
Cpu: AMD A6 5400k 3.4ghz. 
Mobo: MSI A55M-E35.
PSU: 500w corsair CS450M.
3gb of ram
1tb wd hdd.
the monitor has been used with a vga cable in the past,fact is,thats the only cable i have for my monitor and thats the cable it came with,now im thinking of using my smart tv as the monitor to see if i can get into the BIOS, put ubuntu on my pc and see if that helps. Also idk why but i dont hear the bios beep sound so i still dont know if plugin it in my smart tv will fix things.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Your motherboard has a VGA port, connect it directly. The DVI port is a DVI-D (digital only) which can't output VGA via an adapter. Note that you won't hear any beeps without a speaker plugged into the appropriate motherboard header. Make sure that your CPU and RAM are listed as compatible on the MSI page or the RAM manufacturer's website. 3 GB is an odd size of RAM. Test your motherboard with one stick first to see if it will boot.


What is the make and model of your RAM? Known compatible RAM can be found here (compatible RAM is not specifically limited to this, however):

MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

MPR said:


> Your motherboard has a VGA port, connect it directly. The DVI port is a DVI-D (digital only) which can't output VGA via an adapter. Note that you won't hear any beeps without a speaker plugged into the appropriate motherboard header. Make sure that your CPU and RAM are listed as compatible on the MSI page or the RAM manufacturer's website. 3 GB is an odd size of RAM. Test your motherboard with one stick first to see if it will boot.
> 
> What is the make and model of your RAM? Known compatible RAM can be found here (compatible RAM is not specifically limited to this, however):
> 
> MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more


Yeah im only using a VGA port,not the other one, but guys i find it weird that when i connected my smart tv to it it didn't work neither, once again,shouldn't i have to install the monitor's drivers onto my pc first? What about the mobo disc that came with my motherboard? Guys please help me as this is my first build and i might be asking ridiculous questions.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

If the chipset drivers are installed, you should not have to install any more drivers for the onboard graphics.
The monitor should be detected automatically and should not need drivers


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Panther063 said:


> If the chipset drivers are installed, you should not have to install any more drivers for the onboard graphics.
> The monitor should be detected automatically and should not need drivers


Darn it.. so then ,whats the problem??


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you bench tested like Tyree outlined? 

Did you remove the motherboard and place it on the cardboard box?

Did you make sure both the 24-pin and ATX 4-pin power connectors were attached?

Did you just insert one RAM stick?

Speaking of RAM, you still have not told us what the make and model of the RAM you are using is.

Did you plug in the CPU fan?

Did you plug in a motherboard speaker so you can hear POST beeps?

If your case didn't come with one you can buy one, It attaches to JFP2.

Amazon.com: APEVIA Case Speaker: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MPR said:


> Have you bench tested like Tyree outlined?


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes i did and thats how the fans started powering up and everything,before i couldn't get the computer to give me a signal it was working but now i know its getting power because the fans and everything lights up. As of the ram,ill tell you guys the make and model of it when i get home, but it came with my 6gb hp pc, so each ram stick was 3gb. When i get hkme ill tell you guys the info youre asking for.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no you don't have to install the monitor drivers, you couldn't see what you were doing anyway to do that. You need to check all the connections.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If the RAM you are using came with an OEM PC then it may not be compatible with your new motherboard. What was the make and model of the HP as with this info once can come pretty close to ascertaining the type of RAM it is?


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hp p2-1317cb,thats the make and model of my pc


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> it came with my 6gb hp pc, so *each ram stick was 3gb*


Nope. No such animal. You will find it is a 4G and a 2G


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Using Crucial's memory compatibility tool for the MSI A55M-E35 and the HP P2-1317C I see no sticks that are listed for both. This leads me to believe that the HP memory you are using may not be compatible with your new motherboard.

Here is the Crucial memory that is guaranteed by them as compatible:

Crucial USA - scanner listing 

Here is the G.Skill compatible memory list:

G.SKILL - RAM Configurator

This 8 GB 1600 MHz set is on the list:

Newegg.com - F3-12800CL9Q-8GBXL

Here is the MSI A55M-E35 QVL:

MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

When you can, please let us know the exact model number of the HP RAM.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

MPR said:


> Using Crucial's memory compatibility tool for the MSI A55M-E35 and the HP P2-1317C I see no sticks that are listed for both. This leads me to believe that the HP memory you are using may not be compatible with your new motherboard.
> 
> Here is the Crucial memory that is guaranteed by them as compatible:
> 
> ...


Darn it, i was planning on using those ram sticks for my new build, it seems like ill have to spend more money, specially cause ill be needing at least 6gb of ram


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As gcaven noted, you can't get 6 GB RAM with two memory slots on a dual channel motherboard. Ram comes in sizes like 256 MB, 512 MB, 1 GB, 2 GB, 4 GB, 8 GB...

Using the QVL and the configuration utilities of the various RAM manufacturers as your guide, shop around and find the best price. There are several choices but I'd recommend 1600 MHz RAM in 2 x 4 GB sticks like that below.

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL - Newegg.com

Also, get yourself a motherboard speaker like I linked in a post above -- you will need the beep codes to troubleshoot your system if something else is wrong with it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Nope. No such animal. You will find it is a 4G and a 2G


That specific AMD Motherboard has two Dimm slots and 6GB of Ram.
It may be specific AMD Ram designed for their own systems.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, I should have said you can't get 6 GB in dual channel _mode_.

Those unmatched RAM sticks may be another reason that the system is not booting but the incompatibility probably goes deeper than that. However, did the OP ever try booting with only one RAM stick?


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

You guys were right,one of the sticks is 4gb, can't believe i was stupid enough to think there was such a thing as a 3gb tam stick, this is what i got: 
6gb(two sticks) PC3 10600 DDR3 1333 SDRAM memory


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Memory Support for the MSI A55M-E35 is DDR3 1333/1600/1866/2133*(*OC).
If you need 6GB, a matched pair of 2x4GB G.Skill or Corsair 1600MHz will meet your needs.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Tyree said:


> Memory Support for the MSI A55M-E35 is DDR3 1333/1600/1866/2133*(*OC).
> If you need 6GB, a matched pair of 2x4GB G.Skill or Corsair 1600MHz will meet your needs.


So why isn't the 4gb DDR3 1333 memory i got not work just not working then?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

There is more to compatibility than just bus speed. Even within the same form factor things like voltage, timings, whether the sticks are double or single sided, chip density and memory controller type play a role too. Even compatible RAM may not be fully compatible with other compatible RAM; this is why multi-channel RAM comes in matched sets.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

So that will definitely solve my problem?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

We don't know it it's totally a RAM issue. You need a case speaker to hear the beep codes so that you can tell what's going on.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

MPR said:


> We don't know it it's totally a RAM issue. You need a case speaker to hear the beep codes so that you can tell what's going on.


Okay, i think i got a speaker, it came with the case, but idk where i left it,when i find it ill tell u guys about the beep ok?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

What you want to hear is one loud beep, anything else (including no beep) generally indicates a problem. However, read the paragraph at the end of the article.

https://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/bios-beeps-and-codes


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Guys u couldn't find the speaker so i just ordered one yesterday,its probably gonna be here before this week ends hopefully cause i paid more to get it sooner


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Guys i found the one that came with the mobo so i cancelled the order for the other one. Ima test it today when i get home from my job


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Guys ,the pc wont boot to bios,there is no beep sound at all


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ohh and also the speaker heats up when i plug it into my mobo


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

A motherboard speaker should not get hot; either you are plugging it in to the wrong pins or your motherboard has a short circuit.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

MPR said:


> A motherboard speaker should not get hot; either you are plugging it in to the wrong pins or your motherboard has a short circuit.


Dangg i hope its the last option.. i plugged the speaker to the jfp2 slot


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Could you clarify which Motherboard you have, and the Processor, as MSI lists two similar boards, one with the prefix FM2.
Also you listed your CPU as the A6-5400K @3.4GHz, but MSI list it as A6-5400K @ 3.6GHz.
The FM2-A55M-E35 has a built in buzzer on the edge of the board, between the SATA ports and the 24 pin power connector.
With all Ram removed it should make a beeping sound when booted.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Panther063 said:


> Could you clarify which Motherboard you have, and the Processor, as MSI lists two similar boards, one with the prefix FM2.
> Also you listed your CPU as the A6-5400K @3.4GHz, but MSI list it as A6-5400K @ 3.6GHz.
> The FM2-A55M-E35 has a built in buzzer on the edge of the board, between the SATA ports and the 24 pin power connector.
> With all Ram removed it should make a beeping sound when booted.


 Mines the fm2+ ready motherboard, and yes , my cpu runs at 3.6ghz. My bad... so should i take the ram stick out then?


----------

